# Rear center speakers: Recommendations please.



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Currently I have SVS for my front three speakers, an SVS sub and older Cambridge Soundworks bi-pole/di-pole as surrounds and smaller CS speakers for the two center rears. I used these from my last set up so I would have enough money to buy the SVS front three and SVS sub. But now it's time to start looking to upgrade the surrounds and rear centers.

I just ordered a pair of Wharfedale WH-2MMP's for side surrounds so that's covered. Cheap at Amazon!

So what do you recommend for the two center rears? Not too expensive please.

I have an Onkyo 705 with a PS3 and a Epson 6100 1080p that shoots an amazing 8ft wide picture.

Theater dimensions are 22 long, 10.5 wide and 7 tall.

*Edit: I just looked over at my office credenza and remembered I have a pair of Mirage M-190's. ????*


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Althought it is best to speaker match for all speakers, I think most any good speaker will do. Remember that only surround sounds are going to the back speakers. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Your Mirage's are better than your Wharfdale's. I would put the Mirage's where you were going to put the Wharfedale's and but those for Rear Center.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Rancho5 (Aug 20, 2009)

Even though the Mirages are direct firing you'd put them on the sides and even though the Wharefdales are dipole, you'd put them in back?

Edit: I actually have 2 pair of the Mirages. They were in a classroom in which I was teaching and the maintenance guys were redoing stuff and going to throw them away. I took them, not knowing anything about audio back then, and actually have the other pair in my garage which I have paired with my old NAD 25 watt receiver. Awesome "work in the garage" system, although the NAD is losing a channel, I fear.

Decent speakers?


----------

